# Winter Profile



## navymich (2 Dec 2007)

Thanks Mike, you think I don't have enough real snow as it is and you have to add it to my profile too?!?!   

Seriously though, it looks great!  Another bonus for being a subscriber!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2007)

I had to find some place to put all the snow I shoveled off my driveway!


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Dec 2007)

I like it. A plus since we have a lot of snow here now ;D


----------



## Rayman (2 Dec 2007)

Err...snow and electronics dont mix much do they?


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

.... "BRRRRrrrr


----------



## Franko (2 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I had to find some place to put all the snow I shoveled off my driveway!



Now it's time for you to put up the lights too.       

Regards


----------



## eurowing (2 Dec 2007)

I don't get you guys.  How cruel! This is a tough go on the island.  People are slipping in their Birkenstock sandals.  The temp has plunged to -2C.  > Why, a news announcer said it was so cold it took his breath away. :crybaby:

Seriously though, I have a 95 4x4 Tahoe (I had to buy a green vehicle, BC and all) and I am terrified of going out.  Most folks here have summer tires on and no clue how to drive in snow.  In a 40 km drive home we saw 3 cars upside down and 5 in the ditch.  At that time we had perhaps 3 cms of snow,  Now we have 40, I'm staying parked until I NEED to drive.

Shaking in fear in BC! :clown:


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

I live in BC as well, have my entire life so far.. and one thing i can tell you is that drivers in vancouver apparently go stupid the first day it snows, they dont know what to do and end up being morons..


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

only on the 1st day it snows?
from my own experience (a guy from the east coast) the people of Vancouver go into silly mode each and every time snow comes down..... god knows, no one uses winter tires over there ???


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> only on the 1st day it snows?
> from my own experience (a guy from the east coast) the people of Vancouver go into silly mode each and every time snow comes down..... god knows, no one uses winter tires over there ???



 I never said they stopped 

and most vancouverites are under the impression that all-season tires do well in the snow.......  to be honest though the lower mainland is usually rain and not snow, but either way...


----------



## Rayman (2 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> only on the 1st day it snows?
> from my own experience (a guy from the east coast) the people of Vancouver go into silly mode each and every time snow comes down..... god knows, no one uses winter tires over there ???



Same for Toronto but I dont think Torontonians know much about driving in the first (guess that includes me born in Downsview and all).


----------



## Greymatters (2 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> god knows, no one uses winter tires over there ???



Dont most of us have year round radials?  Who buys summer tires anymore?

Whats amazing is that a) its snowing, b) its slippery, so you should c) have a shovel or some sort of snow removal device in case you get stuck.  I passed one guy an hour ago, he was just sitting there on the street, stuck in a snowbank and spinning his tires.  Get out and get the snow from under your tires you freakin moron...


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Dec 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Dont most of us have year round radials?  Who buys summer tires anymore?....



1) No, and 2) You'd be surprised.

I would say that folks who put a little time into knowing about cars or driving also take the time to run two sets of tires, summer & winter.

Even the coasts get enough crap that an "all season" is not.  In many cases, insurance companies will not cover you if you have an accident under snowing/icy conditions and did not have "M+S" rated tires.  Not many all seasons are M+S.

G2G


----------



## Greymatters (3 Dec 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> 1) No, and 2) You'd be surprised.
> 
> I would say that folks who put a little time into knowing about cars or driving also take the time to run two sets of tires, summer & winter.
> 
> Even the coasts get enough crap that an "all season" is not.  In many cases, insurance companies will not cover you if you have an accident under snowing/icy conditions and did not have "M+S" rated tires.  Not many all seasons are M+S.



Its been a long time since Ive known anyone to run two sets of tires on their vehicles.  Ive been running all-season tires for years, as do most people I know.  But you bring up a good point, thats the first Ive heard about the M+S tires needed for insurance purposes, I'll have to look into that, or is that an Ontario thing only?


----------



## Franko (3 Dec 2007)

I've found that the M+S rated all seasons actually are for all seasons and do a somewhat adequate job during the winter.

I've made the leap back to running winter tires this year....and it's like night and day from the all seasons. Many people here in Pet do run them as well.

Regards


----------



## eurowing (3 Dec 2007)

Absolutely winter tires.  Like night and day.  I can't believe the difference.  My 560SEC even has them although it derates the car to 210 kph. >


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I've found that the M+S rated all seasons actually are for all seasons and do a somewhat adequate job during the winter.
> 
> I've made the leap back to running winter tires this year....and it's like night and day from the all seasons. Many people here in Pet do run them as well.
> 
> Regards



You may want to rethink that.  Snow Tires are produced with a different grade of rubber and materials.  They are not made for conditions over +10 Celsius.  What you do then is put excessive wear on them and replacing them more often.  Make sure you check the specs on the tires first.  Some are Mud and Snow and year round, some are Winter only.


----------



## Rayman (3 Dec 2007)

Winter tires have a three peak mountain on them and a snow flake on the inside. Thats how you can tell the difference between snow tires and all season. George is bang on about the rubber being softer so that its more pliable in colder weather-it helps with traction. The thing about winter tires being no good outside of winter is deffinately true too. Picture dragging a pencil eraser down the road the distance you drive to say the corner store or tims. The soft rubber and the warm or hot pavement dont mix. Other characteristics are deeper treads and a more aggressive tread pattern, deeper sipes, and holes for studs. However when buying winter tires always buy 4 for the whole car (or have really decent tires on the axle youre choosing to not equip). The reason for this is many people think you can put winter tires on the driving axle-in most cases the modern front wheel drive cars since this axle steers and drives. Actually is this more deadily as the traction provided by the front can actually cause the rear of your car to slide or fish tail easily (personally all I did was run good all season wet weather minded tires on the back and the Nordics on the front). Also when it comes to studding make sure you check your local by-laws as to what months your provincial government warrants the use of studs. Running them out of season can lead to tickets and fines. Studs are especially good for those who live in hilly areas and bridges that tend to ice up. Not a heck lot reason to explain there.....especially since ive been there before. 

Canadian Tire learnt me good  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (3 Dec 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Its been a long time since Ive known anyone to run two sets of tires on their vehicles.  Ive been running all-season tires for years, as do most people I know.  But you bring up a good point, thats the first Ive heard about the M+S tires needed for insurance purposes, I'll have to look into that, or is that an Ontario thing only?



I used to run all seasons when I still lived in the city.

Since moving here out in the sticks, I quickly perceived the wisdom of seasonal tires.  Both our vehicles now have two sets of tires - winter tires mounted on "non-showy" rims.  It takes me about 1/2 an hour in the spring and fall to change all eight tires over.  Since doing this, my wife and I have never felt in danger of hitting the ditch, or being stuck in the driveway (which happened to us when we first arrived with our "all-seasons")  BOTH trucks stuck - it was a gong show.

When we lived in the city, we could usually depend upon at least the main streets being plowed, and if we DID ditch (which neither of us ever did), a quick phone call would summon a tow truck, taxicab if the tow truck was going to be a while, and we could get somewhere warm while waiting.  Such is not the case here - although our road is usually well maintained, we ARE out in the sticks, no guarantee that a tow truck could get to us, and no guarantee of cell coverage to make the call in the first place. - the extra safety of snow tires was a no brainer for us.  We also pack chains.

If we were still in the city, we'd probably still be running all-seasons.  Like all risk management decisions, one needs to balance the cost of extra safety measures with the amount of risk involved in NOT taking those decisions.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Dec 2007)

If not mandated I think the Feds should give some kind of finacial incentive to those pers buying/using winter tires.  What a huge difference they make.


----------



## Franko (3 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may want to rethink that.  Snow Tires are produced with a different grade of rubber and materials.  They are not made for conditions over +10 Celsius.  What you do then is put excessive wear on them and replacing them more often.  Make sure you check the specs on the tires first.  Some are Mud and Snow and year round, some are Winter only.



Hence why I'm running winter tires this year and all seasons for the other seasons.          

I know the ratings and the compounds. It shocked my wife when she could move the sipes in the winter tires with her fingers compared to the AS tires.

Regards


----------



## Pea (3 Dec 2007)

Got in an accident with my "all seasons" last winter, although it was freakish road conditions at the time. Definitely planning on purchasing some winter/snow tires when I get back to Edmonton for my X-mas leave soon. I'm driving quite the distance and think it will be well worth the investment.


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2007)

Considering the $$$ invested in a good car, it would be silly to nickle and dime yourself with a bad set of tires... an accident looking for a place to happen.


----------



## Greymatters (4 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> When we lived in the city, we could usually depend upon at least the main streets being plowed, and if we DID ditch (which neither of us ever did), a quick phone call would summon a tow truck, taxicab if the tow truck was going to be a while, and we could get somewhere warm while waiting.  Such is not the case here - although our road is usually well maintained, we ARE out in the sticks, no guarantee that a tow truck could get to us, and no guarantee of cell coverage to make the call in the first place. - the extra safety of snow tires was a no brainer for us.  We also pack chains.



Good point... ah hell, I've lost my link with my boonie background and now Im thinking like a 'city boy'...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Considering the $$$ invested in a good car, it would be silly to nickle and dime yourself with a bad set of tires... an accident looking for a place to happen.



Yea, tomorrow I go for that $940 set of winter tire and rims.... :crybaby:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Dec 2007)

Its worth it.


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Dec 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Good point... ah hell, I've lost my link with my boonie background and now Im thinking like a 'city boy'...



That's OK if you ARE a "city boy".  Could be hurtful if you're back in the boonies.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I had to find some place to put all the snow I shoveled off my driveway!




Blade goes up... blade goes down... blade shift right.... advance.... *run over mail box*

Engage salt spreader, reposition Timmies cup, drive off like nothing happen. Double check for yellow winky ding is on.  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Blade goes up... blade goes down... blade shift right.... advance.... *run over mail box*
> 
> Engage salt spreader, reposition Timmies cup, drive off like nothing happen. Double check for yellow winky ding is on.  ;D



Gawd DAMN!!  Where are you when I need you??  (I'm on the NORTH West coast)


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Gawd DAMN!!  Where are you when I need you??  (I'm on the NORTH West coast)




I love my job.  

Drop me a line if needed.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I love my job.
> 
> Drop me a line if needed.



I just did.

I do believe you're on the WRONG (from my point of view) end of the country.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I just did.
> 
> I do believe you're on the WRONG (from my point of view) end of the country.



Yes.. yes I am. I"ll correct my fault now and move onto your location. Wait one... Oh... send me a LOCREP too while your at it.



On other note: I lay out more salt then what the Altantic Ocean has! You can tell I get bored at work.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

I have heard of a car that got ran over one year at an army base . And the park car owner got nothing out of it. Due to the fact it was snowing bad out and he was illegally parked. Makes you think, huh?

Stupid Honda...  ;D


Edit: Due to being on the sauce...


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Yes.. yes I am. I"ll correct my fault now and move onto your location. Wait one... Oh... send me a LOCREP too while your at it.
> 
> 
> 
> On other note: I lay out more salt then what the Altantic Ocean has! You can tell I get bored at work.



LOCREP (source - http://canadian-postal-codes.addressing.ca/TERRACE_BC.htm):

Latitude:
	54.48
Longitude:
	-128.58

It's your move.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> LOCREP (source - http://canadian-postal-codes.addressing.ca/TERRACE_BC.htm):
> 
> Latitude:
> 54.48
> ...





Oh my.... I totally need a new keyboard now. I hope the IT guys at work here don't mind. That just made my day.


----------



## gaspasser (8 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike, you think I don't have enough real snow as it is and you have to add it to my profile too?!?!
> 
> Seriously though, it looks great!  Another bonus for being a subscriber!


..Snow ???...S-N-O-W ???  What is this thing you speak of?  
Oh, that white powdery stuff that falls from the sky?  Yes, it does look nice for Christmas Day doesn't it? When it falls on trees...and what are those too ???
..wonderfully balmy here in...my office.. the AC cranking out 19 degs...I think the temp went to about +30 with little humidity today.  Ahh, shorts and sandals or jeans and a T ???
And the most important part of this message is....~~~I'll be home for Christmas, just you wait and see~~~{sorry best Bing voice I got}
Merry Christmas to All from Sandbox Jr.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ..Snow ???...S-N-O-W ???  What is this thing you speak of?



Havn't you been doing SNIC there?  ;D
I hope you havn't forgot how to tow the sweeper!


----------



## gaspasser (9 Dec 2007)

SNIC here stands for Senior Numpty In Charge...no snow here...mind you it was a bit chilly this morning at 20 degs and foggy out.  But that has burned off now... :blotto:
Don't worry all, I know what I'm coming home to, 20cm of snow and a wonderful skating rink they call the driveway.  Wife already had a oopsy with the car and some ice.  
...The things you miss and the things you wish you had could fill a book.   :-\


----------



## McG (16 Dec 2007)

Someone just plugged in the lights!


----------



## JBoyd (16 Dec 2007)

Been snowing here off and on for a few weeks now, but last night we got about 5 inches overnight. Went to sleep with the previous snowfall all but completly melted, woke up for work this morning and was very surprised.

On a side note, Roy your up in Terrace?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Dec 2007)

Yep, I plugged in Milnet last night and the rest of the sites this morning. It's tacky, garish and an eyesore... perfect!


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, I plugged in Milnet last night and the rest of the sites this morning. It's tacky, garish and an eyesore... perfect!


Finally, thanks Mike!  ;D I like 'em


----------



## Roy Harding (16 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Been snowing here off and on for a few weeks now, but last night we got about 5 inches overnight. Went to sleep with the previous snowfall all but completly melted, woke up for work this morning and was very surprised.
> 
> On a side note, Roy your up in Terrace?



Yup - lots of snow, but temperatures hovering right around 0 with occasional highs of 5 to 6.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Dec 2007)

Snow tires....absolutely. Had all seasons on  my truck last year during the gong show storm here in Dec (30 or 40 cm fell in the matter of 3 or 4 hours and paralysed the city...7 hours to do a 20 minute drive home!) and I had a lot of trouble with the all seasons. We're getting a lot of snow this year so far and more today...they are working a charm. As others have stated all 4 are necessary for maximum traction. I'm driving up to Ottawa in early January to begin my exile...uh IR.... and I'm thinking that these will give me piece of mind driving through the snow belt of northern NB and that area of Que between Edmudston and Riviere de Loup.


----------



## Franko (16 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, I plugged in Milnet last night and the rest of the sites this morning. It's tacky, garish and an eyesore... perfect!



Hmmm...I'm not seeing them.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Dec 2007)

Ctrl-reload or Shift-Refresh (Firefox/IE) should make them show.

Some will likely still see them in February, caching seems to be a problem in some places. 

P.S. You may want to shield your eyes on the reload.


----------



## Franko (16 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ctrl-reload or Shift-Refresh (Firefox/IE) should make them show.
> 
> Some will likely still see them in February, caching seems to be a problem in some places.
> 
> P.S. You may want to shield your eyes on the reload.


*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...........*

Oh well, didn't need my retinas anyways!

Regards


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2007)

oooohhhhh... XMass lights to go along with the snow!

Pretty!


----------



## Franko (16 Dec 2007)

Now all we need is snow on the "Army.ca" title in the upper right hand corner....and a sound track of Mike gooned trying to sing "Rudolf".

Regards


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Dec 2007)

Stop encouraging him!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.But that's like :deadhorse:


----------



## navymich (16 Dec 2007)

They look great Mike!  And like the big Christmas kid I am, I had to check out how it looked on all 4 sites!

Happy Holidays to almost everyone....and a lump of coal for the rest of you.


----------



## McG (16 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Some will likely still see them in February, caching seems to be a problem in some places.


I think the DWAN has a network cache that is responsible for a lot of that.


----------



## navymich (16 Dec 2007)

MCG said:
			
		

> I think the DWAN has a network cache that is responsible for a lot of that.



Yep.  I still have pumpkins at work, no matter how many times I try to reload/refresh.


----------



## navymich (23 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> P.S. You may want to shield your eyes on the reload.



Not quite as bright now Mike, you've got a few burnt out.  You should use LED next year,they'd probably be a bit easier on power for the server!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Dec 2007)

Hahah, you noticed!

And LED? Never! I'm an old-fashioned coal-fired hot-to-the-touch greenhouse-gas-emitting blind-the-neighbours painted bulb kind of guy.

None of this vaguely flickering stuff that looks like it was saved from the local peeler bar before it went under.


----------



## Greymatters (23 Dec 2007)

Burnt out simulated lightbulbs...nice touch! 

Next... blinking Xmas lights?


----------



## navymich (23 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hahah, you noticed!
> 
> And LED? Never! I'm an old-fashioned coal-fired hot-to-the-touch greenhouse-gas-emitting blind-the-neighbours painted bulb kind of guy.
> 
> None of this vaguely flickering stuff that looks like it was saved from the local peeler bar before it went under.



I concur.  The old-fashioned bright stuff looks much better!  

Reminds me of a story.  I was in the City of Whitehorse a couple of years ago for a Namesake City visit with some other members of my ship.  The mayor was telling us how someone had done this big study on how much the city could save on costs by investing in LED XMas lights for the city displays.  The city went ahead and purchased all new lights.  Then they discovered a slight problem.  There wasn't enough heat in the LEDs to melt the snow that fell on them and therefore nobody could see the lights anyway!  So much for those savings.


----------

